# Laying ceramic tile



## caseyj (Apr 8, 2001)

I know that thin set is the most common substance in laying tile. I have two bags of mortar that I have no need for. Is this the same as thin set? Can I use it for this application?


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

It's what I used in my bathroom 10 years ago and have had no problems with it. One tip, it's better to use a mortar color that is close to the groute color so the color doesn't bleed through. 

My verdict, USE IT! An 1/8" trowel would be sufficient to spread it.


----------



## Michihunter (Jan 8, 2003)

Thinset is mortar. It's is nothing more than a finer type of mortar. However, thinset is used as the name of several different things. There are cement based dry powder thinsets , premixed thinset tile mortar, and epoxy thinset. Check with the mfg of thhe tile to see what's recommended.


----------



## kneedeep (May 30, 2008)

Do not use it if it's cement mortar. You want a latex modified thinset for the best bond. 1/8 inch notch is NOT ideal for most tile, I would only use an 1/8 inch notch on mosaic tile. You want to use a 1/4 to 1/2 inch notch for a good bond. Look at the back of the tile and see the depth of the lugs (lines) to determine the size of the notch to use for complete coverage.


----------



## april_luv (Sep 9, 2010)

hi 

whats the best size to used at the living room and in the kitchen, is it the big size or the just the medium one? im getting confuse about what to buy.

any suggestion will do..


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

kneedeep said:


> Do not use it if it's cement mortar. You want a latex modified thinset for the best bond. 1/8 inch notch is NOT ideal for most tile, I would only use an 1/8 inch notch on mosaic tile. You want to use a 1/4 to 1/2 inch notch for a good bond. Look at the back of the tile and see the depth of the lugs (lines) to determine the size of the notch to use for complete coverage.


I would use the exact! 



april_luv said:


> hi
> 
> whats the best size to used at the living room and in the kitchen, is it the big size or the just the medium one? im getting confuse about what to buy.
> 
> any suggestion will do..


It all depends on the size of the room on which size tile you want to use...The bigger tile's make the room look small, and the smaller tile's make the room look bigger.. It all depends alot on "how th room is laid out" ie if it's connected to another or if it flows into another with a hallway,etc...

This is just my opinion on all the yrs i've done it but you'll have conflicting answers.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Check out this forumhttp://www.johnbridge.com/vbulletin/forumdisplay.php?f=1

The people on this site are a wealth of information. Read through a few posts and ask some questions. They will stear you in the right direction. I found this site when I tiled my kitchen floor last year. My floor turned out great and I know it will last. There's a lot more to setting tile than trowling on thinset and placing a tile. Make sure you check your floors deflection. I didn't even know what deflection was until I found this forum. Good luck and let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Jaz (Oct 16, 2009)

Casey,

Kneedeep & I are tile guys, so ask away. Sorry to a few of the other people answering this but I had to interject. Bugboat's suggesting is also a good one, you will find me at the John Bridge forum too. (There are a bunch others).

Mortar is not "thin set mortar". Will you please describe your project so I can help. What is the application?

Jaz


----------

